# Medicare for someone on a 309



## Echy (May 31, 2017)

Hi,
I was wondering if 309 visa holders are eligible to apply for Medicare?

If so can anyone please provide me with the process on how to apply for this?

Thank you


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

If they are in Australia on a valid visa - yes they are eligible to apply (and get medicare).

Take the Partner Visa application acknowledgement letter, current visa grant letter, passport & and Medicare application form to Medicare.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Echy said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if 309 visa holders are eligible to apply for Medicare?
> 
> If so can anyone please provide me with the process on how to apply for this?
> ...


Just going to clarify this for you and others as the way you discuss it with Medicare will matter in the case of someone not familiar with partner visas (some people have been wrongly turned away before, likely because they went in saying they're eligible as a temporary 309 holder but that's not why one is eligible).

Yes, you are eligible but not because you're a 309 holder.

You are eligible for Medicare because you've made an application for permanent residency when you paid and submitted the *combined 309/100* partner visa application (same goes for 820/801 applicants). The 100 part (or 801 for onshore applicants) is the permanent residency application (not to be confused with "permanent residency eligibility" which is two years after said application). Because that application for permanent residency has been made, the person is eligible for Medicare. This is also why 300 partner visa applicants or holders are NOT eligible for Medicare (until they make the combined 820/801 application).

For 309/100 applicants, they are able to apply for Medicare once they move to Australia on a valid visa (that allows work). Because of that, it's not necessarily restricted to have to hold a 309. So 309/100 applicants that are onshore on a valid visa but have not yet received the 309 are also eligible.

So when you go, make sure you explain that you're eligible because you've made a permanent residency application. You'll need to provide your Acknowledgement of Application Received notice (to prove you've made a permanent residency application), a grant notice of the visa currently on (to prove you're on a valid visa), and your passport.

See the Medicare website here.

Best to take a printout of that page and the link with you to refer them to their own website if they're not sure if you're eligible. It happens sometimes...

Also this link: "You're eligible for Medicare from the date you applied for permanent residency. This date may be different to the date you were granted your temporary visa 309 or 820. If you applied outside Australia, you're eligible from the date you arrived in Australia to live."


----------



## Echy (May 31, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Echy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks for your feedback and apologies if im asking a question that you've answered above.

My wife has just got her 309 visa granted and has just returned back to Australia. Does that mean she can apply for Medicare? Or does she has to wait until she's eligible to apply for the 100?

Apologies for all the questions.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Eligible to apply now


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

She has already applied for the 100. The fee she paid was for the 309 and 100 (hence why it's a 309/100 application). So yes, she's eligible for Medicare.

Sending additional documents for the 100 two years later is not an application, it's an eligibility stage.


----------



## Echy (May 31, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> She has already applied for the 100. The fee she paid was for the 309 and 100 (hence why it's a 309/100 application). So yes, she's eligible for Medicare.
> 
> Sending additional documents for the 100 two years later is not an application, it's an eligibility stage.


Awesome will apply shortly.
Thanks everyone.


----------

